
SpaceX CRS-3 Mission - ColinWright
http://www.spacex.com/webcast/?Mission=CRS3
======
Arjuna
Here is a CRS-3 launch and ascent event list. Please note that all timings and
values are approximate, as I have based them on a mix of CRS-2 profile
telemetry and CRS-3 mission notes.

T-00:00:00 - Falcon 9 lift-off. Stage 1's nine Merlin engines produce 1.3M
pounds of thrust.

T+00:00:07 - Falcon 9 clears the launch tower.

T+00:01:00 - Altitude: 6km, Velocity: 241m/s, Downrange distance: 1km

T+00:01:10 - Falcon 9 achieves supersonic speed.

T+00:01:23 - Falcon 9 achieves maximum dynamic pressure (Max Q).

T+00:02:00 - Altitude: 30km, Velocity: 1km/s, Downrange distance: 23km

T+00:02:30 - Altitude: 51km, Velocity: 1.8km/s, Downrange distance: 59km

T+00:02:41 - MECO (Main Engine Cut-Off) Altitude: 80km, Velocity: Mach 10

T+00:02:44 - Stage 1 separates from Stage 2.

T+00:02:45 - Stage 2's single Merlin engine ignites.

T+00:03:25 - Dragon's nose cone is jettisoned.

T+00:04:21 - Altitude: 148km, Velocity: 3.2km/s, Downrange distance: 346km

T+00:05:22 - Altitude: 182km, Velocity: 4km/s, Downrange distance: 541km

T+00:06:24 - Altitude: 200km, Velocity: 4.6km/s, Downrange distance: 767km

T+00:07:31 - Altitude: 210km, Velocity: 5.6km/s, Downrange distance: 1,080km

T+00:09:40 - SECO (Second-stage Engine Cut-Off)

T+00:10:15 - Stage 2 separates from Dragon.

~~~
chrisBob
But it doesn't reach the space station until some time on Sunday? Can someone
explain the long maneuvering time once it is in orbit?

~~~
Arjuna
It is primarily due to the fact that changes in altitude with regard to
achieving orbital synchronization take time. This is also related to the
concept of a _launch window_. Today's launch had an _instantaneous_ launch
window, required to reach all mission objectives, and for Dragon to achieve
its precise window of opportunity in space. This means that the launch had to
occur at an exact moment, down to the exact second of accuracy.

For a more exhaustive understanding, further explanation and exploration, you
will enjoy the following:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_mechanics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_mechanics)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_speed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_speed)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_plane_%28astronomy%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_plane_%28astronomy%29)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbit_phasing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbit_phasing)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohmann_transfer_orbit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohmann_transfer_orbit)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_rendezvous](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_rendezvous)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docking_and_berthing_of_spacec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docking_and_berthing_of_spacecraft)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launch_window](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launch_window)

~~~
stcredzero
Obligatory: Then play some KSP.

~~~
MPSimmons
Or play KSP for a while first, then read the links and understand much more of
them instantly.

~~~
stcredzero
It's an obligatory thing to say, but combining experience tinkering with these
things (KSP) with the reading is the real way to do it!

(Yes, and it seems like I've been flagged for saying it!)

------
ColinWright
Is this submission being flagged by users, or has it tripped some sort of
scoring penalty?

[http://hnrankings.info/7609667/](http://hnrankings.info/7609667/)

Dropping suddenly from 3rd to 20th on the front page suggests some sort of
penalty being applied, but is it community driven, or automated? Even with the
new openness about the actions of the moderators on HN I still find some
things deeply confusing.

 _Added in edit: This does bring home just how important upvotes are. I 've
seen how disproportional the effect is of downvotes on an item's ranking - one
downvotes out-weights many upvotes. If you like something, upvote it, or see
it sink without trace._

~~~
dang
I put a moderate moderator flag on it so that it would be lower, but still on
the front page. My reasoning: Space X is cool and interesting, but it isn't a
major story every time they do a launch.

Edit: We took the penalty off several hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7611240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7611240)

~~~
Arjuna
I'll start by saying that I didn't down-vote you, either. I appreciate the
feedback that you have been giving our community in recent weeks.

That said, I have said the following before, but I will repeat it here. These
launches are important, in a time when, "[...] in the U.S., I think there has
been an under-current feeling for the last several years, that could perhaps
be paraphrased as, _" Where are we heading, as a nation?"_ I think it is easy
for us to lose touch with the pulse of the nation when we are head-down in
code at a start-up or elsewhere, but I think this feeling is real. So, this is
perhaps at the root of at least some of this passion and excitement. It
perhaps affirms, in some way to us, that the collective "We" are still
builders." [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4024834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4024834)

~~~
threeseed
This isn't a US only site so do we really need the "USA is exceptional"
rhetoric ? It actually cheapens the importance of these launches. And I have
to agree that not every little launch should be posted but absolutely
important moments in the SpaceX journey (which I believe this is).

~~~
Arjuna
_This isn 't a US only site so do we really need the "USA is exceptional"
rhetoric ?_

Please kindly read my entire previous comment (the one in the link that I
provided in the text that you are responding to)... note that I said that I
was, _" Speaking as an American, here [...]"_ before I said the quoted text. I
believe that the context of my entire previous comment is important.

Respectfully, your interpretation is incorrect. That was not my intention _at
all_ , and it does not represent the type of person that I am.

------
Luc
That Russian spy-boat Elon Musk tweeted about seems to be moving away from
Cape Canaveral:

[http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-79.71987/c...](http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-79.71987/centery:25.56013/zoom:8/oldmmsi:273531629/olddate:lastknown#)

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457190623640969216](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457190623640969216)

Anyone know where the stage is supposed to be coming down?

~~~
xtc
It's already south of Miami? That's a fast tugboat.

~~~
mikeyouse
Tugboat was a very generous description:

Some pictures:
[http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/photos/of/ships/photo_keywor...](http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/photos/of/ships/photo_keywords:8613334/ship_name:NIKOLAY%20CHIKER)

From a Naval Book:

[http://books.google.com/books?id=tkGDkpkQh-
sC&pg=PA272&lpg=P...](http://books.google.com/books?id=tkGDkpkQh-
sC&pg=PA272&lpg=PA272&dq=NIKOLAY+CHIKER&source=bl&ots=fuMbwXvqrG&sig=hMz0PcBZOOSw1gEniNWq3X2peKk&hl=en&sa=X&ei=kqRRU5mZK8GsyASW5oKAAw&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBDge#v=onepage&q=NIKOLAY%20CHIKER&f=false)

* 4 diesel engines

* 24,480bhp, 2 shafts

* 18 knot cruising speed

* World's most powerful salvage tug (at the time)

* Two 8-ton cranes, one 3-ton crane

~~~
toomuchtodo
> * World's most powerful salvage tug (at the time)

> * Two 8-ton cranes, one 3-ton crane

I had joked on Reddit in the CR3 thread that Putin would brazenly try to snag
the first stage. Now it doesn't seem so funny.

~~~
xtc
First a Super Bowl ring, next the first stage of a used rocket.

------
InclinedPlane
At an absolute minimum this flight has shown that SpaceX is capable of testing
reuse of the first stage on operational launches (including use of landing
legs on the first stage) with no impact to the launch (provided there is
sufficient payload margin, which there will be on any further Dragon
launches). That's a big deal, it means they get tens of millions of dollars in
free testing subsidized by their customers, and that gives them a huge leg up
in working towards reusability.

~~~
pjscott
As of about an hour ago, this flight has also shown that they can successfully
do a powered landing of the first stage. This has been one hell of a good day.

~~~
InclinedPlane
That's a massive understatement. This is history in the making.

~~~
pjscott
Well, the original plan was to use several :-D smileys to convey the well-
deserved breadth of my grin, but when I typed them all out they looked tacky.

... Ah, to hell with it. A modified Falcon 9 rocket stage did a powered
landing for the very first time. Eventually this could cause launch costs to
plummet, and open up space in earnest. EEEEEEE!!!! :-D :-D :-D

------
rory096
>Data upload from tracking plane shows landing in Atlantic was good! Several
boats enroute through heavy seas.

Success!

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457307742495993856](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457307742495993856)

------
bfe
Alan Boyle reports "first-stage reignited during descent and video was being
sent back."
[https://twitter.com/b0yle/statuses/457248899464314880](https://twitter.com/b0yle/statuses/457248899464314880)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Yes he did, and no video was forthcoming. I would have loved to skip the
incredibly smooth and nominal Dragon launch for some good coverage of the
first stage test.

------
timw6n
Anyone know what the timeframe is for the test of the first-stage soft
landing? The livestream was just showing the Dragon and seems to have ended
now.

~~~
InclinedPlane
It'll already have happened by now. We'll see if they release footage or not.
Usually the footage isn't very clear because of condensation and water spray.

~~~
biscotti
Elons wife: Not sure what happened to main stage. Trying to confirm a visual,
I think.

[https://twitter.com/TalulahRiley/status/457245124406165505](https://twitter.com/TalulahRiley/status/457245124406165505)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Huh, I could've sworn I read somewhere that he and Talulah had divorced a
while back.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
According to her wiki page, that either was a hoax or they reconciled.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/19/elon-musk-
divorce_n...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/19/elon-musk-
divorce_n_1216394.html)

~~~
InclinedPlane
They got back together.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I can't believe we wasted time on this. Never underestimate the power of
trying to correct someone on the internet _chuckle_

------
ColinWright
Elon Musk's twitter feed is worth a watch to get news:

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk](https://twitter.com/elonmusk)

~~~
Arjuna
Elon just Tweeted this (!)...

F9R First Flight Test | 250m

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjWqQPWmsY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjWqQPWmsY)

~~~
m_mueller
They start making it look easy. I wonder how many grasshoppers were damaged
until they had the controls set up right.

~~~
Crito
Apparently management was actually mildly annoyed that Grasshopper team didn't
break one, as that suggests they weren't pushing it hard enough. I think it
may have been more "tongue in cheek annoyed" though.

~~~
toomuchtodo
That is what I call supportive management.

------
xtc
Launch success. I'm incredibly excited to hear about first stage recovery
attempt. This is going to be huge no matter the outcome.

~~~
joezydeco
My hunch is we won't see or hear much about it unless it's a (relative)
success, then we'll have video from multiple drone POVs.

~~~
lutorm
Given that the hexacopter range isn't that great, I doubt you can fly a
hexacopter in from outside the keep-out area.

------
doe88
Nice sense of humor from Elon:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457190623640969216](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457190623640969216)

------
exDM69
Are there alternatives to livestream.com for the livestream?

It works only intermittently from northern Europe. It only plays back for a
few seconds and then stops for buffering...

~~~
13throwaway
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7610769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7610769)

------
13throwaway
VLC/mplayer live stream

pip install livestreamer

apt-get install rtmpdump

pip install python-librtmp

livestreamer ustream.tv/nasahdtv best

~~~
wolf550e
python package python-librtmp needs ubuntu package librtmp-dev and python
package cffi. python package cffi needs ubuntu package python-dev.

So:

    
    
      sudo apt-get install python-dev
      pip install cffi
      sudo apt-get install librtmp-dev
      pip install python-librtmp

------
sargun
It sounds like it was successful "Data upload from tracking plane shows
landing in Atlantic was good! Several boats enroute through heavy seas." \-
Elon Musk

Link:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457307742495993856](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457307742495993856)

------
BrandonMarc
Would it be possible to add "live webcast at 2:30pm ET / 11:30am PT"?

~~~
ColinWright
The original submission had something like that, but it's been changed by the
mods to be less informative.

<fx:shrug />

------
ColinWright
Currently the countdown shows an intended launch at roughly 18:45 UTC, 19:45
BST. It may change because of the weather, so you'll need to keep an eye on
it, or keep the window open and the sound on.

------
mladenkovacevic
Is NASA ever this quick to restart a launch mission after a scrubbed attempt?
3 days seems blazingly fast considering the risks and possible consequences.

~~~
jccooper
STS-128 launched 4 days after a scrub. STS-134 had 3 days between attempts.
STS-74 was scrubbed due to weather at landing sites, and launched the next day
(about 30 hours later).

The older shuttle launches generally had less penalty for missing their launch
window because they were not going to ISS (or Mir or Hubble) and didn't have
to wait for a very specific launch window for rendezvous, which can take days.

Apollo never had a scrub, which is nice because missing your launch window to
the moon can mean waiting another month. The Saturn V could turn around in 2
or even 1 day, theoretically. They did have to do a few holds.

~~~
uxp
This launch, if it had been scrubbed, had another launch window tomorrow, just
a few minutes shy of 24 hours (3:02PM EST).

------
swatkat
Cool! Would like know how did the landing with legs go. By the way, here's the
launch video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65zDaDSvIww](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65zDaDSvIww)

"Dirty" water "geyser" rose up as high as the rocket itself :) Looks like
water from acoustic suppression system had created a puddle under rocket?!

------
egwynn
The `Date` section says

    
    
      Fri Apr, 18 2014 2:45 PM EDT — Fri Apr, 18 2014 4:00 PM EDT
    

But the `About` section says

    
    
      ... targeted to launch on April 14 at 4:58 pm EDT ...
    

Looks like they copied and pasted the `About` info from their last launch.

~~~
ColinWright
The earlier attempt was scrubbed - this is a re-scheduled attempt.

[https://twitter.com/SpaceX/statuses/455798296557002752](https://twitter.com/SpaceX/statuses/455798296557002752)

~~~
sitkack
I am having a problem finding video of the launch that was scrubbed after
ignition, do you have somewhere?

I believe it was in Dec of 2010 but not sure.

~~~
dlgeek
It was Thanksgiving; I'm pretty sure 2013.

------
jhuckestein
Good news: Elon just tweeted "Data upload from tracking plane shows landing in
Atlantic was good! Several boats enroute through heavy seas."

------
techwatching
News roundup: [http://techwatching.com/page/spacexs-third-iss-supply-
missio...](http://techwatching.com/page/spacexs-third-iss-supply-mission-set-
for-takeoff-this-afternoon)

------
avoutthere
Congrats to the folks at SpaceX on another great launch.

------
oneweirdtrick
If the launch is a success, how will the world react?

~~~
ColinWright
"The World" won't notice and won't care. By the time Apollo 13 came around
television networks weren't bothering to cover the launches and in-flight
transmissions - not interesting enough. News services have no imagination and
no understanding of the enormity of these events.

The other day I went out to watch the ISS fly over and some random passers-by
asked what I was doing. When I explained they were, quite frankly,
incredulous. They had _no_ idea that there were people flying around the Earth
in an oversized tin can, in constant danger of being hit by space debris,
doing experiments and increasing our understanding. _No idea._ I'm still not
convinced they believed me.

The general population doesn't care.

~~~
Vivtek
Everybody I've ever talked to _cared_ \- but the news networks can only carry
so much news and 23:59 of the day needs to be devoted to missing planes and
whether the President of America or Russia is more manly.

------
evanm
Is there a livestream of this?

~~~
ColinWright
[http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/2833937](http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/2833937)

 _Edit: Actually, just checked, that might not be the case. The link in the
original submission will somehow, somewhere lead to a livecast. Still
checking._

~~~
evanm
thanks brosef

------
th0ma5
New cubesats deployed too!

